# AT&T may bid for EchoStar by year's end: Barron's



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/newsanalysis/techtelecom/10384642.html?cm_ven=YAHOO&cm_cat=FREE&cm_ite=NA



> AT&T has hired Goldman Sachs to explore the acquisition of EchoStar (DISH - Cramer's Take - Stockpickr - Rating), TheStreet.com has learned.
> Goldman was hired by AT&T about a month ago, says a source familiar with the companies. It was around that time that EchoStar said it was considering splitting its TV broadcasting operations from its wholesale satellite transmission business.
> 
> The move adds more fuel to the deal developments first reported last month by TheStreet.com, and comes as Citigroup issued an analyst note saying it expects the AT&T will pay $65 a share to buy EchoStar's TV business.


For the entire article click the link above.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Boy, I'm glad they're not going after D*, if this happens I feel sorry for all the E* customers.


----------



## sgip2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone remember AT&T's buyout of TCI?


----------



## rdiedrich (Sep 11, 2007)

sgip2000 said:


> Anyone remember AT&T's buyout of TCI?


yah it did not go so hot, but their highspeed was the thing to have there for a bit.

Randy


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RAD said:


> Boy, I'm glad they're not going after D*, if this happens I feel sorry for all the E* customers.


Um who's buying D? Oh John Malone, former CEO of TCI:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :eek2:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

RAD said:


> Boy, I'm glad they're not going after D*, if this happens I feel sorry for all the E* customers.


At $65 a share don't feel bad for we stockholders.


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

I've heard rumors about this for two years now, looks like ATT is pulling the trigger this time.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

How is this bad for Dish customers?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

He Save Dave said:


> How is this bad for Dish customers?


Let me list a few facts and let you figure out the plan.

AT&T is rolling out a full blown over the copper lines high speed internet(ADSL) with entertainment(28meg) service for the tv entertainment. And spending a mint to sell it as a bundled service.

Bellsouth now AT&T has and is offering a discount to those who sign up for Direct tv.

Meanwhile, Oppenheimer that it is a matter of "when, not if" AT&T acquires EchoStar. His basic theory is that AT&T's U-verse television offering has been an expensive disappointment, and that the company needs to change its approach to delivery video.

Speculation anyone?

How bought AT&T buys all' them, huh?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm not going to worry about something I have no control over, especially since it hasn't happened yet and where we don't know the consequences. Who knows, maybe it will turn out great and there will be more service offerings for us to take advantage of.

John


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

armophob said:


> Let me list a few facts and let you figure out the plan.
> 
> AT&T is rolling out a full blown over the copper lines high speed internet(ADSL) with entertainment(28meg) service for the tv entertainment. And spending a mint to sell it as a bundled service.
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

This sucks. It was talked about 3 years ago when I worked for SBC in California.

It was nice when it was PacBell. Then SBC came in a jacked the whole place up.

The internal mess SBC created was not good. 2 years ago the idea of lightspeed came up. WE called it 'slightspeed'. We knew the project would never take off correctly cause the internal workings of the company was a complete joke. I'm still shocked today that we get a dial tone. The 'slightspeed' project went stale to a point when the purchase of AT&T came about thus slowing its release even more. Again I point back to 'slightspeed'. In the 'slightspeed' meeting it was talked about to buy E* if 'slightspeed' fails. I said it then, I'll say it now. ITS NOT GOOD FOR THE CUSTOMER!

We pictured this in our heads...

1) Layoffs.
2) Crap support.
3) Customer disatisfaction.
4) Customers leaving E*
5) D* buys failing E* from AT&T.



> Anyone remember AT&T's buyout of TCI?


Remember this isnt AT&T buying E*. This is SBC buying E*. So it will be worse!


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

at least in my neighborhood, AT&T has been in kahoots with Dish for some time - in areas where uverse is not available (which is the majority of their territory), you can sign up for E* and get the service bundled - the dish even has an AT&T (or SNET, SBC, etc) logo on it!


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

bairdjc said:


> at least in my neighborhood, AT&T has been in kahoots with Dish for some time - in areas where uverse is not available (which is the majority of their territory), you can sign up for E* and get the service bundled - the dish even has an AT&T (or SNET, SBC, etc) logo on it!


Same here.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

armophob said:


> How bought AT&T buys all' them, huh?


The 1984 breakup to today. We've come full circle, haven't we?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> The 1984 breakup to today. We've come full circle, haven't we?


That was the running joke around work when I was there.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

From Today's WSJ:

Dishing It Up: 
AT&T-EchoStar
As Tie-Up Rumors Fly, 
Bankers Vie for Invite
To Formal 'Bake-Off'
October 17, 2007; Page C3
Investors in orbit over a possible acquisition of EchoStar Communications by AT&T may want to return to earth.


Rumors about a tie-up were flying yesterday, stoked by reports from TheStreet.com and a Citigroup analyst. (Indeed, speculation took off in late September when EchoStar said it was considering separating its satellite-television business, known as Dish Network, from businesses including its cable set-top-box maker.) After speaking yesterday to bankers who follow the industry, we don't expect AT&T will be pulling the trigger on a purchase of the $23 billion satellite-TV company any time soon.

Why? Turns out a number of bankers have been pitching the Dish business to AT&T, but they haven't been solicited by the telecom giant in a formal "bake-off" to see who gets the gig. Also, should EchoStar go ahead with the breakup, it could have to go into a moratorium for an estimated six months to two years to keep the deal's tax-free status.

The September announcement could have been EchoStar CEO Charlie Ergen's attempt to light a fire under any potential suitor, so there is no guarantee a deal won't come together in the next few months. Still, if AT&T were so eager to do a deal, why resort to what bankers call the "I'll shoot myself" strategy to bring them to the negotiating table?

Officials at both companies declined to comment.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

bairdjc said:


> ...you can sign up for E* and get the service bundled - the dish even has an AT&T (or SNET, SBC, etc) logo on it!


Same here. And when you call in for "Dish" support at AT&T, at least you get an english speaking person.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

bairdjc said:


> at least in my neighborhood, AT&T has been in kahoots with Dish for some time - in areas where uverse is not available (which is the majority of their territory), you can sign up for E* and get the service bundled - the dish even has an AT&T (or SNET, SBC, etc) logo on it!


Same here. We had the bundle.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119314123850168314.html
The Dish on AT&T's Satellite Plans


> AT&T Inc. has been circling the satellite-television sector for several years, contemplating a bid for one of the two major players. Now, with consolidation in the telephone industry mostly done, AT&T appears to be getting ready to swoop in.
> 
> Investors should be wary.


More....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _"AT&T has been consulting lawyers in Washington about how long it would take to get government approval to purchase either EchoStar or DirecTV...a final decision on a bid hasn't been made. AT&T hasn't even decided which satellite-TV firm to go after"_


From the WSJ article, this grab could still go either way...

Ma Bell is back, but this time, she's on steroids!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't speak for SBC, but anything that BellSouth is involved in will be problematic at best.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Same here. And when you call in for "Dish" support at AT&T, at least you get an english speaking person.


Don't count on that lasting too much longer, since AT&T is selling some of its services to IBM & well you know how they like to outsource things to other countries.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I can't speak for SBC, but anything that BellSouth is involved in will be problematic at best.


If AT&T buys Directv I will PAY the termination to leave them; everything they touch turns to crappola...


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SMosher said:


> This sucks. It was talked about 3 years ago when I worked for SBC in California.
> 
> It was nice when it was PacBell. Then SBC came in a jacked the whole place up.
> 
> ...


I Predict U-Serve will go broke, because they havn't laid much wire in large cities. Verizon is way ahead!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> I Predict U-Serve will go broke, because they havn't laid much wire in large cities. Verizon is way ahead!


Disagree with the wire in large cities, they've got fiber layed all over in large cities (remember they're reusing existing copper) like Dallas, Houston, San Antonio and others. I do argee that UVerse will end up costing AT&T a ton of money due to all the $'s they need to spend on the infrastructure and lower then expected subscriber counts. The biggest road block will be HDTV, more and more folks are buying HDTV's and DVR's, when they find out the limits of UVerse with HDTV they'll be looking somewhere else for service.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> I Predict U-Serve will go broke, because they havn't laid much wire in large cities. Verizon is way ahead!


You mean "haven't lai_*n*_"! Get those lay/lie differences right!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> I Predict U-Serve will go broke, because they havn't laid much wire in large cities. Verizon is way ahead!


Considering AT&T and Verizon don't compete against each other as ILECs it doesn't matter.

AT&T has been involved in just about every from of wireless, wired, data, voice and video communication in the past 15 years. They were partners with DirecTV, now partners with Dish with the HomeZone thing, they were their own cable company, they have their fiber/IPTV U-Verse, AT&T Wireless has been around twice now, they have POTS, VoIP with CallVantage.


----------



## jash (Sep 2, 2007)

a sales guy from uverse standing out front of my local coffee shop here in san franicsco said yesterday that they are trying to buy echostar. they want to run fiber to more of our high rises here and then take on directv/comcast/verizon with a more competitive bundle with better or equal content. they said they'd get the 6meg connections up to 10 with fiber as well.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

6Mb broadband? What is this 2005? I've been running at 15Mb for a year now and that's too damn slow. I'm not a Verizon fan, but I will say under my breath that Fios is a decent product. AT&T seems to have no sense of what broadband speeds should be like in this day and age.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Heck, I have Comcrap ISP and I run consistently at 12-14 megs down and 1.4 megs up, and this is NOT FIOS.


----------



## jash (Sep 2, 2007)

neither of you two guys are in a building with 233 units i take it? infinitely more complex to provide services to all of us.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Our complex has 20 buildings with 22 units in each.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

jash said:


> neither of you two guys are in a building with 233 units i take it? infinitely more complex to provide services to all of us.


Nope. Single residence house, residential account with Road Runner Turbo, $49.90 for 15Mb down/1Mb up. Like I said, I don't like Verizon but they offer a service that takes things to the next level and will really have an impact. U-Verse to me, the offerings are no better (and perhaps worse) than current options available from satellite and cable providers.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Have had Dish through ATT since it was SBC...service has been excellent...accurate and friendly and speedy. Wouldn't have it any other way.

Should be an interesting change.


----------



## islander66 (Oct 16, 2007)

ATT also has partnership with D*. I'm on the ATT triple choice plan.

I hope ATT buys D* and not E*.

If I were a stock holder I would not want to own the one without ATT, or they will have to figure out who else to bundle services.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

islander66 said:


> ATT also has partnership with D*. I'm on the ATT triple choice plan.
> 
> I hope ATT buys D* and not E*.
> 
> If I were a stock holder I would not want to own the one without ATT, or they will have to figure out who else to bundle services.


Don't forget that D* does partner with Verizon and Qwest for bundled services.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

islander66 said:


> ATT also has partnership with D*. I'm on the ATT triple choice plan.
> 
> I hope ATT buys D* and not E*.
> 
> If I were a stock holder I would not want to own the one without ATT, or they will have to figure out who else to bundle services.


I've heard that there is some speculation that ATT will cease it's contract with Directv since it's invested so much in E*, but that all could change if they buy directv.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071118/bs_nm/echostar_acquisition_dc_2


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

John W said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071118/bs_nm/echostar_acquisition_dc_2


Interesting-Is this a good or bad thing for us??


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Getting ATT into the picture will _hopefully_ bring a new competitive spark into E*'s spirits which means they won't take _months_ to get us new channels that are in demand. I also haven't been thrilled with the job that Charlie has been doing as of late.

Who knows, maybe the New Yorkers will finally get YES


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

paja said:


> Interesting-Is this a good or bad thing for us??


It all depends do you like AT&T?.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

paja said:


> Interesting-Is this a good or bad thing for us??


Your Dish Network subscription is a "retail" service. ATT looks for retail profit centers. Charlie of Echostar is at heart a satellite technical company. Not that he hasn't done well, but satellite TV subscription service is a niche in a larger TV industry.

ATT does have the ability to create a better customer service/installer node and they have capital. But ATT is still the derivative of Texas-based Southwestern Bell which has been buying wildly to create a megasized communications company. When they bought the old Pacific Bell in our area, it became readily apparent that we would never see a phone company DSL service because we are rural (not profitable given the investment and maintenance required). Phone service is fine, however.

What is really disturbing is the misleading headlines regarding Echostar's last quarter financials which are driving the stock price down. It smacks of manipulation.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071118/bs_nm/echostar_acquisition_dc
AT&T may bid for EchoStar by year's end: Barron's 


> NEW YORK (Reuters) - AT&T Inc (T.N) is trying to put together a bid for EchoStar Communications Corp (DISH.O) before the end of the year, whetted by the satellite operator's recent stock dip, according to Barron's financial newspaper.
> 
> Shares of the second-largest U.S. satellite television operator fell 24 percent in one month, Barron's said in its November 19 edition, which may make reaching an agreement on a share purchase price easier.
> 
> ...


More....


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

armophob said:


> Let me list a few facts and let you figure out the plan.
> 
> AT&T is rolling out a full blown over the copper lines high speed internet(ADSL) with entertainment(28meg) service for the tv entertainment. And spending a mint to sell it as a bundled service.
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct and customers will benefit from a Quad-Play product offering that will be very well priced. Dish will benefit because they will actually spend some $$$ on advertising.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Something is obviously happening as Dish is up OVER $10.00 today (so far).


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.thestreet.com/s/att-echostar-deal-nears/newsanalysis/techtelecom/10390840.html
AT&T, EchoStar Deal Nears



> AT&T (T - Cramer's Take - Stockpickr - Rating) and EchoStar (DISH - Cramer's Take - Stockpickr - Rating) are preparing the final terms of a $29.5 billion buyout deal that could be announced this week, TheStreet.com has learned.
> 
> Negotiations for AT&T to buy EchoStar have turned "hot and heavier over the last week" as bankers for the two companies try to hammer out an agreement, says a source familiar with the discussions.
> 
> The final price for the satellite-TV operator is still in negotiation, and it's likely to be somewhere between $64 to $68 a share, the source said.


More...


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

While I am not sure what is happening today, right now, Dish is up $8... could it be on this news, or something else.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

ATT&T speculated to make offer this week - impacting upward movement of stock price.

http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idUKN1949763720071119?rpc=44


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2007/11/19/att-and-echostar-reasons-to-be-skeptical/
AT&T and EchoStar: Reasons to be Skeptical


> In spite of market speculation that has driven up EchoStar shares more than 20% today, no deal between AT&T and EchoStar is imminent, people familiar with the matter tell us.
> 
> One person close to AT&T says the two sides aren't even talking about an M&A deal at the moment. What is more, it still isn't clear that any bankers have been hired to arrange the long-anticipated deal or that AT&T has decided to go after EchoStar and not DirecTV.


more


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> http://www.thestreet.com/s/att-echostar-deal-nears/newsanalysis/techtelecom/10390840.html
> AT&T, EchoStar Deal Nears
> 
> More...


This has to be approved by the DOJ & FCC. This might take a year, with Bush-Cheney....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Which is why the rumors of a rush. They want to get it done before the elections next year thinking that it is more likely to gain approval under the current administration.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

This is an interesting read on the topic...

Here


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Richard King said:


> *Which is why the rumors of a rush. They want to get it done before the elections next year thinking that it is more likely to gain approval under the current administration.*


Indeed.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

So the 10 Billion dollar question, will Chuck still reign as king of the Echostar Empire. I really can't believe Chuck would give it all up. The guy has an ego the size of the Milky Way Galaxy, I find it hard to believe he'd swallow it all and free himself from his pride and joy.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE NEW ATT we do HD right.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep I can't wait until the commercials. Dish Network's name is now AT&T.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> So the 10 Billion dollar question, will Chuck still reign as king of the Echostar Empire. I really can't believe Chuck would give it all up. The guy has an ego the size of the Milky Way Galaxy, I find it hard to believe he'd swallow it all and free himself from his pride and joy.


He intends to sell the spinoff Dish Network, not the Echostar satellite company.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I thought the same thing. Charlie is selling DISH not Echostar. All the articles keep saying Echostar and that is misleading. I thought that was why Charlie wanted to split the company into two seperate parts, DISH and the sats that went with it , and the hard ware side-receivers and international operations. The only thing in common would be that Charlie would be ceo of both new created companies.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I thought the same thing. Charlie is selling DISH not Echostar. All the articles keep saying Echostar and that is misleading. I thought that was why Charlie wanted to split the company into two seperate parts, DISH and the sats that went with it , and the hard ware side-receivers and international operations. The only thing in common would be that Charlie would be ceo of both new created companies.


I read that article and it stated that Charlie would want to be the CEO of both. Plus, if I read correctly that some of the members in the ceo office at E* would move over and be Dish ceo members as well.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

What about Sling?

=D


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sling goes with the hardware side.


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

Get ready to pay 10 trillion dollars a month.

Everything AT&T has ever offered has been overpriced!


----------



## schwazche (Feb 22, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Remember this isnt AT&T buying E*. This is SBC buying E*. So it will be worse!


Let me assure you that this will be damning for us. I've seen firsthand what AT&T did to SBC. Gotta stop this somehow.....


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

schwazche said:


> Let me assure you that this will be damning for us. I've seen firsthand what AT&T did to SBC. Gotta stop this somehow.....


 SBC bought ATT and took their name


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idUKN2060498520071121?rpc=44
Any EchoStar, AT&T deal would depend on maverick CEO


> NEW YORK (Reuters) - EchoStar Communications Corp (DISH.O: Quote, Profile, Research) Chief Executive Charlie Ergen holds the key to whether the satellite television provider may be sold to AT&T Inc (T.N: Quote, Profile, Research) and he's unlikely to be swayed easily by money, industry sources and analysts said.
> 
> Ergen is not likely to want to leave the business he created, nor is it likely he would want to join a telephone behemoth that would probably frown on a maverick executive known to have ditched quarterly analyst calls for family vacations, they said on Tuesday.
> 
> Ergen, 54, owns about 50 percent of EchoStar's shares and controls about 80 percent of voting rights.


More...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200711201821DOWJONESDJONLINE000741_FORTUNE5.htm
AT&T-EchoStar Deal Should Be Easier Under GOP White House


> WASHINGTON -(Dow Jones)- If AT&T Inc. (T) is going after satellite provider EchoStar Communications Corp. (DISH), it should have an easier time if it moves while Republicans still control the White House.
> 
> There has been speculation that a $30 billion takeover of the second-largest satellite television company by AT&T, whose own move into the video market has been slower than expected, could be announced as soon as this week. The companies couldn't afford to wait much longer if they want to be confident of getting regulatory approvals before the presidential election next year.
> 
> "The companies have to be thinking about the risk of Democratic control of the White House beginning in January 2009," said Paul Gallant, a telecommunications analyst at Stanford Research Group.


More..


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Okay lets look at the statement above "could be announced as soon as this week". This week has Wednesday today, and maybe Friday as business days to work on announcing this deal. How many want to bet it doesn't happen this week? I also think if Charlie could merge with ATT or be a Partner where he still retains control over the satellite portion of the business that he would go with the deal. I just don't see him leaving the sat business entirely. Even if DISH gets sold off to ATT , I still hope that we see Charlie starting another sat business in mpeg 4 using the sats he doesn't spin off to ATT. I also hope that the DISH receivers that we have today can be used with that new mpeg 4 sat business.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't believe Charlie wants to spin off either half. He enjoys being in the satellite business. The division of the company will allow the satellite/equipment services side to operate free of the sales and marketing side (and vice versa). This will allow Mr Ergen to have a major client (AT&T) reselling Echostar uplinked services without a direct tie to "Dish Network".

The new IPTV satellite service announced for MDU/communities where E* provides the signals in mass for local cable companies is the key here. Charlie wants to be a provider to providers (Echostar) separate from being a provider to customers (Dish Network).

It will make it harder to discuss E* vs DN on the forums. WIll we still refer to Dish Network as E* now that the company is dividing?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idUKN2060498520071121?rpc=44
> Any EchoStar, AT&T deal would depend on maverick CEO
> More...


I don't see Charlie selling.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome To Direct Tv The New At&t


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Back in the old days Echostar started out as a hardware company. That's where Charlie made his first big bucks. The programming side came several years later, first with C-band programming and then with Dish Network. If the buy out happens I see Charlie going to the hardware side again (after the split of the company) and the programming and associated customers going to AT&T.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

I really do not see Charlie selling out either after AT&T called him a maverick CEO.


----------



## hackwriter (Dec 27, 2005)

Does anyone actually believe that the company (AT&T) which had a special NSA spying room in its San Francisco HQ in which is swept up information on phone calls and internet traffic for the government is going to continue to carry channels like FSTV, WorldLink, and Veria? These are the reasons I stay with Dish, and if it's owned by AT&T, I'm outta here.



Richard King said:


> Back in the old days Echostar started out as a hardware company. That's where Charlie made his first big bucks. The programming side came several years later, first with C-band programming and then with Dish Network. If the buy out happens I see Charlie going to the hardware side again (after the split of the company) and the programming and associated customers going to AT&T.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

To quote a great old rock band...
"Paranoia strikes deep.... " :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That foil hat he's wearing, Rich, must be pretty tight on him.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Don't tell him, but FSTV is run by the government. 

And now back to your regularly scheduled thread ...


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

MikeR7 said:


> http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/newsanalysis/techtelecom/10384642.html?cm_ven=YAHOO&cm_cat=FREE&cm_ite=NA
> 
> For the entire article click the link above.


Who'll get the satellites?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Some of the satellites that supply DISH will go with the DISH service, like 110/119/118.5 . I think I remember that 61.5 will not go with it and 105 and 121 won't either. I don't know what this means for hd channels for the east coast and I don't remember what happens to 129 since it won't be replaced till late 2008 and it is rented anyway as it is a Canadian satellite. I read some of the documents about it on the other sat message board.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Linked from within this thread elsewhere on our fine forum!
Deep within the FCC...or is that the ECC?


Richard King said:


> Here's the whole application at the FCC Site:
> http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws...=V_SITE_ANTENNA_FREQ.file_numberC/File+Number





JohnH said:


> Looks like the "split" is moving at the FCC:
> 
> http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-07-4655A1.pdf


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

These applications are the most recent approved ...SAT−ASG−20071108−00152
Pro Forma Assignment of STA To Operate 2 DBS Channels at 61.5 W.L. to EchoStar Holding Corporation.
SAT−ASG−20071108−00153
Pro Forma Assignment of FSS Satellite Authorizations to EchoStar Holding Corporation.
SAT-ASG-20071108-00154
Pro Forma Assignment of DBS Satellite Authorizations to EchoStar Holding Corporation.
SAT−T/C−20071108−00149
Pro Forma Transfer of Control over EchoStar Holding Corporation's STA To Operate 2 DBS Channels at 61.5 W.L.
SAT−STA−20070926−00133
Application for Renewal of STA to Operate on Channels 23 and 24 at 61.5W
SAT−T/C−20071108−00151
Pro Forma Tranfer of Control over EchoStar Holding Corporation's FSS Satellite Authorizations
SAT−T/C−20071108−00150
Pro Forma Transfer of Control over EchoStar Holding Corporation's DBS Satellite Authorizations​
Buried in the attachments are a nice narrative (source):The following FCC licenses and authorizations will be assigned to EchoStar Holding
Corporation as a result of this transaction:
• authority to operate 30 DBS channels at 61.5° W.L. over the EchoStar III and
EchoStar XII satellites,3 and Special Temporary Authority to operate two unassigned
channels at 61.5º W.L. on the EchoStar XII satellite.4
• authority to operate a DBS satellite at 86.5° W.L.5
• authority to operate FSS satellites at 97° W.L. (Ka-band),6 113° W.L. (Ka-band),7 and
at 121° W.L. (EchoStar IX, Ku- and Ka-bands).8
• blanket authority to serve the United States from EchoStar 4, a satellite licensed by
Mexico to QuetzSat, S De R.L. De C.V. and located at 77º W.L.9
• authority for uplink assets, including earth station licenses and certain associated
ground station licenses.10
• licenses for wireless and broadband assets, including 1.4 GHz wireless radio licenses
held by Port L.L.C.​The remaining FCC licenses and authorizations will be retained by ECC to be used in the delivery of the DISH Network DBS service. These authorizations include the license to provide DBS service from 110° W.L.,11 119° W.L., and 148° W.L., as well as blanket earth station authority to operate with the Anik F3 satellite (operated by Telesat Canada, a Canadian entity, at 118° W.L.) and the EchoStar V satellite (operated by Ciel Satellite Communications, a Canadian entity, at 129° W.L.).​


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

So James how does that look to you? I mean do you think the satellites at 61.5 , 77, 86.5, 97. 113, 121 will be used in conjunction for the new mpeg4 sat service that Charlie said would be launched originally in the spring? OR will this be used for a new sat service he hopes to launch if DISH gets bought out by ATT? IF they do use 61.5 for that new service will it mean no more hd for the east coast? I am curious how you interpert this.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

61.5° is a curiosity. I would expect it to stay on the same side of the business as 110°/119° ... especially with 148°, 118° and 129° staying on that side.

I am not reading this as the end of HD for the east coast ... E* has leased satellites before - they might as well continue leasing space at 61.5°, even if it is just a lease from their other half.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It sounds like to me that they are only going to use the following sats for delivery of the Dishnetwork service according to the last part of the above post: 110/119/148 and the leased Canadian slot at 129 as well as the leased sat at 118.5. So maybe they are going to mirror the national hd channels on 148 and use that for the west coast and use the 129 sat for the rest of the country. Maybe the newer replacement sat going up late next year will have a bigger foot print and cover the whole U.S. A.? That leaves a lot of satellites that they could use for another sat service at 61.5, 77, 113, 121,not to mention the two sats we thought would have the new mpeg 4 service at 86.5 and 97. But if 97 is K-band then any sat dish using this and 86.5 in dbs would be some kind of hybrid dish like the dish plus 1000 does using 118.5 and 110/119 all on one dish. THis must have been what Charlie meant by one 18 inch sat dish to receive all existing sat channels in both sd /hd & internationals etc. IF that is the satellites they intend on using for a mpeg 4 service.

But you could be right and that the leasing of satellites by DISH and Echostar is nothing more than splitting the company apart for tax purposes .


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6509135.html


----------



## hackwriter (Dec 27, 2005)

James Long said:


> Don't tell him, but FSTV is run by the government.
> 
> And now back to your regularly scheduled thread ...


Not true. Are you thinking of C-SPAN? From FSTV's web site:



> Free Speech TV is a publicly-supported, independent, non-profit TV channel that is a project of Public Communicators, Inc., a 501(c)3 non-profit, tax-exempt organization.


Advisory board members include Barbara Ehrenreich, Jim Hightower, and Laura Flanders -- hardly the kind of people a government-owned entity would have running it. They also run Amy Goodman's _Democracy Now_. I don't watch FSTV all that often; too many progressive utopians with no sense of humor (TM Marc Maron), but it tells me something about E* that they have it -- and that's why I'm an E* loyalist.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sure ... that is what THEY want you to think. 
It is all part of the conspiracy.

(Note ... read the smileys, they are an important part of the posts. :lol


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

ATT buys Dish, I leave!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/071205/echostar_ahead_of_the_bell.html?.v=1
Analysts See EchoStar Sell-Off Overblown, Continue to Expect AT&T Buyout 


> NEW YORK (AP) -- Two analysts said a drop in EchoStar Communications Corp.'s share price Tuesday on concerns over the satellite TV operator participating in an auction of wireless spectrum were overblown, and one said it's only a matter of time until AT&T Inc. buys the company.


More....


----------



## hackwriter (Dec 27, 2005)

RTE said:


> ATT buys Dish, I leave!


Me too. But where to go? Verizon also gives your web surfing and phone habits to the government, and Cablevision is horrible as well.


----------

